# Basswood



## CWS (Jan 28, 2016)

My neighbor logger asked me if I had any use for a basswood log. It is 18"x60'. I am a turner and call maker so I don't use basswood but I hate to see it go for firewood if there is much of a market for it by carvers.
As a commercial logger he has no market for it.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 28, 2016)

Good for carvers. I know I would like to get more basswood.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 28, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks like there is a market for it and if you have a way to slab it up you'll probably be good. Just be careful as we don't allow threads just to gauge interest in a specific piece (It's to prevent folks from trying to sell stuff they don't own but that doesn't quite seem like the case here) What you'll need to do once you're ready to sell it is cut some specific blocks, post those for sale with prices and pictures and then state you can custom cut the remains of that log to specific sizes if requested with pictures of the log or slabs it was cut into. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## scrimman (Jan 28, 2016)

And we carvers WILL be watching.....


----------



## CWS (Jan 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Looks like there is a market for it and if you have a way to slab it up you'll probably be good. Just be careful as we don't allow threads just to gauge interest in a specific piece (It's to prevent folks from trying to sell stuff they don't own but that doesn't quite seem like the case here) What you'll need to do once you're ready to sell it is cut some specific blocks, post those for sale with prices and pictures and then state you can custom cut the remains of that log to specific sizes if requested with pictures of the log or slabs it was cut into. Let me know if you have any other questions.


Thanks Colin,
Sorry if was close to crossing the line.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 28, 2016)

CWS said:


> Thanks Colin,
> Sorry if was close to crossing the line.



Nah, Not quite there but just wanted to step in before it got out of hand. You're doing all right. I'll be looking forward to seeing the basswood once you whack up that log myself.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 28, 2016)

Is basswood also good for turning or flatwork? I'm not familiar with it. Chuck


----------



## scrimman (Jan 28, 2016)

To answer you; yes. it is good for both, but where it excels is with fine carving. If you want to see what can be done with Basswood, look up 'Grinling Gibbons'....he was about the best. They say he carved in Limewood, but that's just another name for Basswood.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 29, 2016)

My brother was a carver and learned in Detroit where they used knives and basswood. He then moved near Dallas, Texas and joined a carving group. They used power tools and tupelo. Whenever he came to visit he'd take a load of basswood home, seems the guys down there liked it.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 29, 2016)

From what I have seen, it dries great and is very stable, if I didn't have a plan for it, I would cut the log into manageable sections, seal it, sooner or later someone will want it or you will find a use for it, providing you have room. But that's just my opinion, I'm a hoarder...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 29, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> From what I have seen, it dries great and is very stable, if I didn't have a plan for it, I would cut the log into manageable sections, seal it, sooner or later someone will want it or you will find a use for it, providing you have room. But that's just my opinion, I'm a hoarder...


hoarding is something I resemble


----------

